# Solved: Strange computer issues



## Badmaster (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi guys!

I'm having some problems with my computer and it's being hard to solve them... 

Main problem: Pc suddenly goes on some sort of suspended mode not allowing any actions beside click on the restart button. (running Windows 7 64b)

After the first time this happened somehow the hd main boot order changed (meaning i had e:\ to boot from and it changed to c:\ ) and since i didn't need c:\ at all i disconnected the hard drive and all became fine until another sudden suspend came on...

I checked the Event Viewer and this is the list errors ocurred during the last manual reboot:

"
The AODDriver4.2 service failed to start due to the following error: 

The system cannot find the file specified.
"

"DCOM got error "1053" attempting to start the service TrustedInstaller with arguments "" in order to run the server:

{752073A1-23F2-4396-85F0-8FDB879ED0ED}
"

"

A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Windows Modules Installer service to connect.

"

"
The Windows Modules Installer service failed to start due to the following error: 

The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
"

"
CBS Client initialization failed. Last error: 0x8007041d
"

"
Failed to start language pack setup wizard. Please restart the system and try running the wizard again.
"
"
DCOM got error "1053" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server:

{9E175B6D-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}
"

Dunno if those errors are related or not with the problem and which of them are really problematic.


Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## Badmaster (Jan 19, 2013)

update: after some Windows updates those are the errors after the reboot:

"
The performance strings in the Performance registry value is corrupted when process Performance extension counter provider. The BaseIndex value from the Performance registry is the first DWORD in the Data section, LastCounter value is the second DWORD in the Data section, and LastHelp value is the third DWORD in the Data section.
"

"The performance strings in the Performance registry value is corrupted when process Performance extension counter provider. The BaseIndex value from the Performance registry is the first DWORD in the Data section, LastCounter value is the second DWORD in the Data section, and LastHelp value is the third DWORD in the Data section.
"

"
Unloading the performance counter strings for service MSSQL$SQLEXPRESS (SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS)) failed. The first DWORD in the Data section contains the error code.
"

"
The AODDriver4.2 service failed to start due to the following error: 

The system cannot find the file specified.
"

"
Session "Homegroup Log" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000035
"

Althrough errors 1-3 don't look the source of any issues i wonder about the other 2.

Pc still didn't suspend let's see how it goes...


----------



## Badmaster (Jan 19, 2013)

Update: 

THe only problem that remains is a daily random reboot which gives the follow Even Viewer errors:

"
A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Component: AMD Northbridge

Error Source: Machine Check Exception

Error Type: HyperTransport Watchdog Timeout Error

Processor ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information.
"
"
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa80049538f8, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in:....
"

"
Session "" failed to start with the following error: 0xC000000D
"

"
Session "Homegroup Log" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000035
"

"
The AODDriver4.2 service failed to start due to the following error: 

The system cannot find the file specified.

"

Can someone help me about those?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

disable auto restart
right click "computer"
left click "properties"
upper left, left click "advanced system settings"

"advanced" tab
"startup & recovery" section
"settings" button
set it to mini dump , also

AFTER the next BSOD
copy the latest 3 entries from c:\windows\minidump 
to a folder
RIGHT click the folder
Left click "send to" Left click "compressed [ zipped ] folder

return here.
use go advanced
use manage attachments

we'll analyze the data for you

RF123


----------



## Badmaster (Jan 19, 2013)

Got another one today so here are the entries required.

Thanks in advance for your help RF123!

Best regards,
Badmaster.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear Badmaster:
Results of your most recent minidump

***
Probably caused by : hardware

**
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

**
BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_AuthenticAMD
***

*THIS* makes sense.


> A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Component: AMD Northbridge


The problem is your computer's motherboard.



RF123


----------



## Badmaster (Jan 19, 2013)

Well normally i'm not the kind of guy who just complain when the others try to help me but in this case i must say that u could have tried to help me in other ways (if u're really able to do so) instead of just saying it's Hardware so can't do nothing else. In fact i've made a lot of research on this matter tried some solutions and a bios update solved the dailly reboot issue (at least for those last 4 days).

Anyway thanks for trying to help and nextime even if u think it's a hardware fail try some software related resolutions...!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

You are correct. I did not specify that the cause of the problem was the motherboard's BIOS. 

I am glad that you solved your issue with a motherboard BIOS update. 

I will keep this option in mind, in the future. 

Thanks for providing the solution & marking the thread solved. 

unsubscribed

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

It might not have been a motherboard BIOS update, but a motherboard chipset driver.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...error-in/4a82d597-a7ba-4c78-8771-11ac2ca5b17a

unsubscribed.

RF123


----------



## Badmaster (Jan 19, 2013)

Well RF123 i hadn't made any chipset driver update tbh cause it was already updated before the BSOD but the bios update worked like a charm on those BSOD.

Altrough i'm still getting errors on the Even Viewer but they don't affect my system at all! ( the AODDriver4.2 error still remains ).

Best regards,
bdm


----------

